# SuperStrat Signature Guitar Co. unique looking Toronto



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kijiji: BEST OFFER FS/FT 1987-1990 Toronto Super Strat (Schaller)








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I know little about these but that's a pretty interesting looking guitar. No idea of value... looks like an ebony fretboard, Floyd Rose, Evans pickups..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

https://www.oocities.org/signatureguitar/



Possibly a Signature Odessey?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm full on down The Rabbit Hole....

On stage in 87??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Could be a great guitar for the right price.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I've got an identical one - it's the Oracle (HSH) bolt-on flat top. Not sure how much the "celebrity-owned" factor will influence the price. I think brand new in the late 80's they used to go for around 1000-1500 new depending on options. A pretty good super strat, alder bodies, rock maple neck and ebony fretboard (if I remember correctly). The Evans humbuckers have been replaced on this one (neck plate too) but the middle is original. They were only made for 3 years on a small scale so there's not thousands out there, and the "Alex Lifeson" factor has made them go up in price. There's a neck-through carved top on eBay listed for 2K right now but it has not moved.

Edit - the bolt ons were made by Godin (Lasido) and the neck-throughs were made by Larrivee.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Permanent Waves said:


> I've got an identical one - it's the Oracle (HSH) bolt-on flat top. Not sure how much the "celebrity-owned" factor will influence the price. I think brand new in the late 80's they used to go for around 1000-1500 new depending on options. A pretty good super strat, alder bodies, rock maple neck and ebony fretboard (if I remember correctly). The Evans humbuckers have been replaced on this one (neck plate too) but the middle is original. They were only made for 3 years on a small scale so there's not thousands out there, and the "Alex Lifeson" factor has made them go up in price. There's a neck-through carved top on eBay listed for 2K right now but it has not moved.
> 
> Edit - the bolt ons were made by Godin (Lasido) and the neck-throughs were made by Larrivee.


Thanks for the background info. Missing backplate means missing serial number then?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Thanks for the background info. Missing backplate means missing serial number then?


Correct. Serial number is on the plate. Since this is an early model and obviously a custom order, there may not be one (maybe plate is even original). The production model bolt-ons had the Signature logo engraved on the neck plate along with the serial number. Neck-through had the serial number on the back of the headstock. 

I was trying to think of a value for it and it's hard to come up with a number. I've seen a red bolt-on with carved top near Ottawa about 2 years ago for $600 on Kijiji, it disappeared within 24 hours. The one on eBay has been there for a while at 2K, so I figure somewhere between these 2 price points would be reasonable, maybe around $1500. (?!?) Not sure how much value the Glass Tiger connection adds, but they were pretty popular when I was in college.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Permanent Waves said:


> Edit - the bolt ons were made by Godin (Lasido) and the neck-throughs were made by Larrivee.


Is this the neck through version ? A lot of guitar for 600








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes that is indeed a neck thru model. Very cool guitars! 😃


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

The Signature was a different model and shape from the Larrivee-branded one, but yes, that is an awesome deal at $600.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I had an Odessey, which was a HSS with a Floyd. Great guitar for what it was. Finally sold it for $650.00. I don't think these will appreciate with age!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Permanent Waves said:


> The Signature was a different model and shape from the Larrivee-branded one, but yes, that is an awesome deal at $600.


I normally don’t go for shredder guitars...

But I would rock the _SHIT_ outta’ that!!! 🤘


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I normally don’t go for shredder guitars...
> 
> But I would rock the _SHIT_ outta’ that!!! 🤘


Definitely much more than a shredder guitar!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Pedro-x said:


> Is this the neck through version ? A lot of guitar for 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is... 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197194540813097



W.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

King Loudness said:


> It sure is...


Nice Score! it found the right owner. Sounds awesome


----------

